# Sanding Sponge



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I love using these 3M Sanding Sponges but WOW they don't hold up, at all. I use them dry. I like the ones with the angle. I have tried the other 3M ones with the fancy design in the grit but they held up worse. What are you all using? Am I doing something wrong? One sponge lasted 9 window frames and 2 door frames, before the edges got ripped up and I was doing more work for the lack of abrasive area.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> I love using these 3M Sanding Sponges but WOW they don't hold up, at all. I use them dry. I like the ones with the angle. I have tried the other 3M ones with the fancy design in the grit but they held up worse. What are you all using? Am I doing something wrong? One sponge lasted 9 window frames and 2 door frames, before the edges got ripped up and I was doing more work for the lack of abrasive area.


If you can find Norton, they hold up a little better. I've always found all of their abrasives a little better than any others I've tried. You may have to order online. I don't know if they make an angled one, I've never seen one. I do often prefer the angled sponges as you can get the tip in smaller places. 

One tip that goes a long way is be particularly careful when sanding on corners. The points of corners really tear a pad up. Once the surface layer of the sponge is breached, the pad will deteriorate in a hurry.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been using a variety (of shapes) of foam sanding blocks for 5" velcro disks. 

http://www.amazon.com/Astro-4655-6-Inch-Velcro-Sanding/dp/B009OXJBT0

https://www.amazon.com/3M-05792-Hookit-Round-Black/dp/B000XCYMSQ


Also just picked up a DeWalt cordless (battery) orbital sander. NICE!
https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCW21...lt+cordless+sander&qid=1563199380&s=hi&sr=1-2

I just buy boxes of disks in a variety of grits to have on hand.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Astro-4655-6-Inch-Velcro-Sanding/dp/B009OXJBT0
> https://www.amazon.com/3M-05792-Hookit-Round-Black/dp/B000XCYMSQ
> 
> I just buy boxes of disks in a variety of grits to have on hand.


I never seen the hand hookit before. Interesting. Thanks for the suggestion.

For those as me with image challenges the half round above is a foam pad you wrap your hookit sanding paper around. Neat. Thanks.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Instead of sanding sponges I’ve been using a variety of foam sanding blocks and PSA sandpaper from 3M and Mirka. They tend to hold up better than sanding sponges and I can switch out the sandpaper as needed. 

The trick is finding foam blocks that have a foam density that you like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I use the following with Festool hook and loop abrasives. The block without the dust extraction attachment is probably used more than any tool I own. It is very ergonomic and works well with the interface pads. I also use it with 3M pads for intercoat abrading clear finishes. The block with dust extraction work well too but feels a bit awkward.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> I love using these 3M Sanding Sponges but WOW they don't hold up, at all. I use them dry. I like the ones with the angle. I have tried the other 3M ones with the fancy design in the grit but they held up worse. What are you all using? Am I doing something wrong? One sponge lasted 9 window frames and 2 door frames, before the edges got ripped up and I was doing more work for the lack of abrasive area.




I have the same love/hate relationship w the 3M sponges.....

Tried the local Vista paint versions since they seemed comparable quality & were sold in bulk. Had the exact same issue but the grit wasn’t nearly as consistent n didn’t even seem right for some (like 120...was far too rough).

Haven’t found anything better than 3am yet ...have a whole drawer of used sponges cuz I don’t wanna trash um since they’re barely used but are starting to crumble. Mainly stick to my sanding block & sheets


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I try to use dust extraction whenever I can. However sometimes....


I like the zip/gator hook and loop products at Lowe's and on Amazon. I buy the drywall sized sheets online and cut them with scissors to fit the microzip. 

The microzip and rectangular zip sanded are my favorites. Haven't used the mouse or hexagonal one. 

Have the handheld drywall sized one as well. 


The microzip is my most used sanding device by far. I have 4 or 5 in my personal kit. I use them with hook and loop and in a pinch I cut regular 3m paper fold it up and around.

The larger sanding zip sanding pad is soft yet has a metal plate inside which helps keep it flat. 


If I didn't have a radius 360 there round sanding pad feels and looks nice as well. 


I cannot state how often I use the microzip sanders. Ill run the vac hose next to it old school if needed as well.
They work great on Craftsman/mission style trims with those 3/4" profiled edges. 

Obviously power sanding is faster and dust extraction better with a festool or mirka but sometimes I find hand sanding and dust cleanup during and or after it just better. 

Another favorite is applying hook and loop self adhesive pads to the super cheap, super flexible 1.5" or smaller spackle knives from Lowe's or home Depot. The real cheap flexible ones. 

Then I can use the gator hook and loop paper on these modified spackle knives for small flat profile sanding that is low profile, sands flat and can get right up into corners. 

The gator paper is stearate I believe and typically doesn't pill too bad. I also haven't had an issue with it and waterborne coatings yet.


----------

